# My first two tutorials [video, link]



## ShexyKristin (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are two tutorials I did for some of the girls on my forum who are getting more into the makeup scene. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was nervous so bear with me, it was a little weird just talking to a camera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway here they are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Some of my fav brushes

Some of my fav products_


----------



## kyrillaangel (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My first two tutorials*

thank you for this tutorials. there's no need to be nervous, you rock


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My first two tutorials*

Aww well thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get more used to it as time goes on I guess.  I'm going to do some actual make tutorials next.


----------



## nunu (Oct 7, 2007)

great tutorials! i know it feels kind of weird talking to the camera but don't worry and don't be nervous! you are guideing and helping us by telling us your fave brushes and products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so thank you!


----------



## pichima (Oct 8, 2007)

you're so cute! you shouldn't be nervous, just imagine you're talking to your best friend


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 8, 2007)

Great job girlie!


----------

